# Does pkg log what it is doing anywhere?



## medsdonthelp (Aug 14, 2014)

:$ And you may have seen a previous fruitless conversation.

Can it be set to do this and any issues/errors found? syslog?

I cannot see anything on the man pages/forums et al.


----------



## vatson (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, it does. I just did some work on my system yesterday:


```
$ bzgrep pkg /var/log/messages.0.bz2 
Aug 13 00:22:25 disco pkg-static: libijs-0.35_2 installed
Aug 13 00:31:18 disco pkg-static: qpdf-5.1.2_1 installed
Aug 13 00:43:04 disco pkg-static: cups-filters-1.0.54_1 installed
Aug 13 15:16:16 disco pkg: kdepimlibs-4.12.5 deinstalled
Aug 13 15:16:42 disco pkg-static: kdepimlibs-4.12.5_1 installed
Aug 13 17:35:26 disco pkg: kdepim-4.12.5 deinstalled
Aug 13 17:45:56 disco pkg-static: kdepim-4.12.5_1 installed
Aug 13 18:39:03 disco pkg-static: htmldoc-1.8.28 installed
Aug 13 19:34:06 disco pkg-static: virtuoso-6.1.6_4 installed
Aug 14 09:56:45 disco pkg-static: bsdstats-5.5_5 installed
```


----------



## medsdonthelp (Aug 16, 2014)

Blinding, thank you. More stuff to check out.


----------

